# TNT



## joesfolk (Mar 2, 2011)

Will someone please tell me what TNT means when it is next to the name of a forum topic?  Sorry if I am a little technologically illiterate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 2, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Will someone please tell me what TNT means when it is next to the name of a forum topic? Sorry if I am a little technologically illiterate.


 
It means: "Tried and True"  the poster has used the recipe.


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you...I never would have guessed...thought it was a texting term. (Which it probably is....duh.)


----------



## taxlady (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/commonly-used-abbreviations-55180.html


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Thank you...I never would have guessed...thought it was a texting term. (Which it probably is....duh.)


 
I looked at it several times before i deduced what it meant.  I didn't know there was a forum for the Commonly Used Abbreviations, etc.  And I wouldn't just ask...I just have this thing about figuring it out for myself.


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Taxlady and highness.  I can always count on you folks.


----------



## spork (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL, I think I asked this question around my 50th post.  There's a lot to be said and admired for members who wait until 800.

I first thought it meant, "Dynamite!  Don't you mess or badmouth my recipe.  It's dynamite!"


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Mar 3, 2011)

I admit it...I got a bit of a "giggle" out of this forum topic! For reasons unclear to me, somehow, I actually figured out what this TNT meant early on. Just by accident of course though...*smiles*...so, for the record, you are NOT "alone" here in this!! HAHAHA


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 6, 2011)

spork said:


> LOL, I think I asked this question around my 50th post.  There's a lot to be said and admired for members who wait until 800.
> 
> I first thought it meant, "Dynamite!  Don't you mess or badmouth my recipe.  It's dynamite!"



That made me really LOL spork.  Truth be told, that's the real meaning.


----------

